# Womens Basketball!



## kyleo27 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any ladies interested in playing bball on Sat afternoons? We have over 300 international players, play on indoor courts and are always looking for new players to join. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## BonBon79 (Dec 16, 2012)

kyleo27 said:


> Any ladies interested in playing bball on Sat afternoons? We have over 300 international players, play on indoor courts and are always looking for new players to join. Let me know if you are interested!


Hi, I haven't played since school but interested in joining in if there are still opportunities. Thanks 
Bonnae


----------

